# Pit boss owners ,igniter issues



## george255 (Jul 12, 2018)

Can anyone tell me why my igniter would stay glowing red hot when my grill is not in use?
when it's plugged in it stays on, when it's in use it's blowing my GFI. I have disconnected it and have been doing a manual start up and everything works fine.. Could this be a bad board or is my igniter toast? Has anyone else experienced this sort of problem on their pit boss grill?


----------



## bregent (Jul 12, 2018)

Probably a bad triac. I replaced a bad one on my Memphis control board that kept the fans running when the unit was off. Their usually easy and inexpensive to replace if you know how to handle a soldering iron.


----------



## george255 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks bregent,not quite sure what a triac is but I sure will research that and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Will Smoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Not me, but i do work on these units occasionally, have you tried moving the probe in and out, its a pain to get to, i suggest pulling it out  to a little over half of standard paper clip with wrench/rather than take out whole hopper :(. (this may help)


----------



## george255 (Jul 12, 2018)

Will Smoke said:


> Not me, but i do work on these units occasionally, have you tried moving the probe in and out, its a pain to get to, i suggest pulling it out  to a little over half of standard paper clip with wrench/rather than take out whole hopper :(. (this may help)


----------



## george255 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks Will , the problem is that the igniter stays on even when it's not in use when it's plugged in.


----------



## Will Smoke (Jul 12, 2018)

yeah that one got me fishing?


----------



## george255 (Jul 12, 2018)

I think it's going to boil down to me investing into a new control board.


----------



## Mikey4525 (May 4, 2020)

I am having the same issue. Grill power is off, dial is set to off and the igniter stays on if the grill remains plugged in. Been trying for days to get help from pit boss warrantee service but no response to online cases and left on hold and no one answers when I call for support.


----------



## Enginerd916 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mikey4525 said:


> I am having the same issue. Grill power is off, dial is set to off and the igniter stays on if the grill remains plugged in. Been trying for days to get help from pit boss warrantee service but no response to online cases and left on hold and no one answers when I call for support.



We're you able to figure out the problem? Mine (820 model) is doing the same thing  - igniter stays on even if the unit is off. I was thinking on trying to just replace the igniter but didn't want to do that if someone has been able to resolve the issue and it's something else.


----------



## Mikey4525 (Jun 7, 2020)

Enginerd916 said:


> We're you able to figure out the problem? Mine (820 model) is doing the same thing  - igniter stays on even if the unit is off. I was thinking on trying to just replace the igniter but didn't want to do that if someone has been able to resolve the issue and it's something else.


Pit boss customer service told me it was a bad control board. They are supposed to send a new one but it’s back ordered 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Enginerd916 (Jun 7, 2020)

Bummer. Thanks


----------

